# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Mond en tand >  Aften

## meiss

ik heb best wel vaak last van aften, en dit doet echt best wel pijn, vooral met eten.
Ik baal hier ontzettend van, en ik zou niet weten hoe ik er telkens aan kom.
En het duurt echt soms wel is 12 dagen voordat die aft weggaat!!
Weet iemand hoe je ervanaf komt?
Ik heb wel al een soort van spul van de dokter gehad, dat die aft verdoofd, zodat ik minder pijn ervan heb.
maar ze komen toch elke keer weer terug.
ligt het aan een bepaalde voedingsstof of vitamine die ik niet genoeg binnenkrijg?

gr. Meis

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo meis,

He vervelend dat je er last van hebt!
Elders op mc staan ervaringen en een artikel, dus misschien dat je daar wat aan hebt?
* http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=2151 
* http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=4770
* http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=2151 
* http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=16
* http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.ph...ighlight=aften artikel

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## afra1213

Beste meiss,

Aften ontstaan doordat de maag stoort.
Dit is een reactie van de maag

----------


## Flogiston

> Aften ontstaan doordat de maag stoort.


Zou je willen uitleggen wat je bedoelt met "de maag stoort"?

Waar ik vooral benieuwd naar ben: welke van de tientallen mogelijke verstoringen van de maagfunctie bedoel je?




> Dit is een reactie van de maag


Mag ik vragen hoe je dat weet? Volgens Wikipedia worden een aantal oorzaken verdacht van een invloed op de gevoeligheid voor aften, maar is er nog geen zekerheid. De maag komt in ieder geval niet voor in het lijstje met mogelijke oorzaken.

Wat weet jij dat Wikipedia niet weet, als ik vragen mag?

----------


## christel1

Meiss, 
Draag je soms nog een beugel of blokjes op je tanden ? Dit kan ook een aanleiding zijn tot het onstaan van aften. 
Toen mijn kinderen beugelden dan moesten ze na het tandenpoetsen hun mond spoelen met isobetadine (mondspoeling) zodat bacteriëen minder kans hadden om aften te krijgen. Misschien heb je daar dan iets aan ? 
Groetjes 
Christel1

----------


## sietske763

meiss,
ik denk dat het komt door vit C tekort,
je moet eigenlijk een hoogwaardig voedingssupplement hebben, met 1000mg vit c, time released.(is gereguleerde afgifte omdat anders de c zoweer uitgeplast is.

----------


## aft kees

Na jaaaaaaren een zere mond te hebben van aften, denken wij nu
het ei van Columbus te hebben. Ik heb het via een tandarts gekregen
en is alleen via recept te verkrijgen bij de huisarts. en alleen te bestellen
bij het VU Amsterdam. Het is een soort vaseline achtig spul en dat doe je 2x per dag op de aft die je voelt aankomen, met een wattenstaafje.
Er zit in:

clobetasolprop zalf 0.05% 7.500g
hypromellosum 4000mpa.s 3.000g
vaselin paraf 110/230 ana f 4.500g


succes ermee.
Ik gebruik het nu 2 maanden en ik heb geen pijn meer, en voel me
een stuk fitter

----------

